
PeekPop: 3D Touch on older iOS devices - asadlionpk
https://github.com/marmelroy/PeekPop
======
steeve
pretty neat hack

------
arrty88
anything like this for Android?

~~~
asadlionpk
As this uses touch radius to simulate 3d touch. I think it should be easy to
port to Android.

There is this too:
[https://github.com/lambdacomplete/3d_force_touch_android_bar...](https://github.com/lambdacomplete/3d_force_touch_android_barometer)

